# Greyhound puppies - 2 weeks old



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, these pics are from a couple days ago, but the pups have all turned 2 weeks old and their eyes started opening yesterday. I can't believe how big the puppies are getting! In these pics, the eyes aren't open yet, but they are starting to take their first steps. Here's a few pics I got while Hoochie Mama was eating dinner...

_(disclaimer: we did not breed these puppies...Mama showed up at the race track preggers from the farm and we are just raising the litter until they go to an adoption group to find home. It also looks like Mama will be retiring to a couch when her mama duties are done)._

First walking video: (puppy noises in background)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfNruqfpqXI

And here's a puppy rolling over and making cute puppy noises. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FUzOX5JAB8

Trying to walk...









This little brother has the smallest markings on his chest and he sleeps the most!









I've been calling this little guy Dot for obvious reasons LOL Adorable PUPPY ROACH!!! This little guy actually roaches quite often. Yesterday he was wiggling his little feet in the air like he was practicing running LOL


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

They love to sleep in piles 









Hoochie Mama outside...she's REALLY hard to get a picture of b/c she's always moving and still a little shy









Puppy spoons









Mama coming back in to check on her babies and clean them up


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

How adorable! Those puppies are just absolutely adorable!

The Mommy looks so sweet. : )


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

I used to have a greyhound!
I havnt ever seen a puppy greyhound before, thankyou soo much for such amazing photos of your little guys! Their ADORABLE!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the first time I have ever seen a GH with a poochy belly. I so love the pics!!


----------



## MyMalteseAndMe (Jul 24, 2009)

omg i love the one with them sleaping on top of eachother...too cute!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

They already look so big!
Cute puppies and mama's looking good herself


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

oh my gosh! too cute!! i love the video of the little guy rolling over. 

it is funny that they are so long on their legs already. i am getting a new little guy soon and he looks so different, my little pudge  he is gsd/husky and is a rollie-pollie little thing. (he is getting de-wormed now )


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Awwweee.... how adorable! Please post more as they grow. It's so neat to watch the changes. I'm expecting pups Aug 8. I know I'll be posting pics ;o)


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting! These babies are adorable. Never thought I'd be thinking, "My, those are some chubby greyhounds." Their little puppy bellies are so cute.

Q: what is "roach?" In my world that's something you smoke or smash. Never heard it in reference to puppies/dogs before.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

winniec777 said:


> Q: what is "roach?" In my world that's something you smoke or smash. Never heard it in reference to puppies/dogs before.



LOL It's short for cockroach...when greyhounds (or any dog, really) sleeps on their back with their legs in the air it resembles a dead cockroach


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL!! I kind of figured that once I thought about it. Roach puppies are too cute to think about.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

LMG - now that these little critters are doing better, I hope you are having more time to sleep and relax. I know the first few days were a whirlwind for you. Since mom is black, is it likely the pups will stay black when they mature? I know some dogs kinda change color as they grow older and since this is the first time I have seen itty bitty GHs, thought I'd ask the question.

Looks like mom is doing a great job and I know she will continue to take good care of her babies. What is the ratio of boys/girls? Will they be given to homes as pets (since you know know who daddy is) or will they be able to race. See, I know NOTHING about GH and I want to learn...and if you couldn't tell, I'm not shy about asking questions! 

Everyone looks great and you and DH are doing a wonderful job as well!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Awwwwww... Thank you sooo much for keeping us updated with photos! I have also never seen greyhound puppies before so this is great! 

They are soooo CUTE! They are already getting so big! I can't wait for more updates!!!!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, they are adorable! Can't wait to see them with their eyes open.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> LMG - now that these little critters are doing better, I hope you are having more time to sleep and relax. I know the first few days were a whirlwind for you. Since mom is black, is it likely the pups will stay black when they mature? I know some dogs kinda change color as they grow older and since this is the first time I have seen itty bitty GHs, thought I'd ask the question.
> 
> Looks like mom is doing a great job and I know she will continue to take good care of her babies. What is the ratio of boys/girls? Will they be given to homes as pets (since you know know who daddy is) or will they be able to race. See, I know NOTHING about GH and I want to learn...and if you couldn't tell, I'm not shy about asking questions!
> 
> Everyone looks great and you and DH are doing a wonderful job as well!



The litter was all boys (even the two that died) and all black. Greyhound puppies are fairly true to color when they are born...so these guys will stay black as they grow. Red puppies and some shades of brindle will lighten a bit as they age, but black stays black in greys. We thought one might be black brindle, but I'm 99% sure he's just black.

"Oops litters" can be registered to race if you know who both parents are...but there are extra fees invovlved in getting them registered and the parents DNA'd and all that. Usually not worth it on an oops litter because the breeding is probably not what you'd want it to be. This litter can't race since we don't know who the dad is....they'll be petted out through a greyhound adoption group when they are old enough. 

We weren't sure if Mama's racing owner was going to want her to go back and race, but it's looking like her littermates are not fairing very well, so I'm thinking she'll just be a pet when she's done being a mama.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks LMG! I can't wait to see more pictures...and videos...as these little guys grow up.


----------

